# CS6 and hyperthreading



## DianeK (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone here know if CS6 Photoshop, InDesign and Illustrator make use of hyperthreading?  I know it makes a difference in video editing but I can't find a definitive answer for the three programs I listed.  I ask because I am about to get a new iMac and am trying to decide between the i5 and i7 processors.  If they don't take advantage of hyperthreading then I would rather put the $$ differential into more RAM or better GPU.
Diane


----------



## Selwin (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi Diane,
first off, I don't know the answer to your question. I just wanted to say that I'm not sorry for chhosing a higher clock speed, less core model (Quad Core 2.8 GHz MacPro) 3 years ago. Because for all applications that don't use multiple cores, at least I benefit from high clock speed. Can't you go to actiivity monitor and display activity for all of your cores?


----------



## Selwin (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is a test by MPG for a Mac Pro 12 core vs 6 core:
http://macperformanceguide.com/OptimizingPhotoshopCS6-cpu.html

Another consideration is getting a mac pro instead of an iMac. Yes it's more expensive but it's highly customisable, can be equipped with an accelsior SSD, can have multiple hard drives installed and it's easy to upgrade graphics cards, memory and I/O ports (though it doesn't do USB3 so well). You get way more screen options that may or may not be beneficial for you as a photographer and you can keep the screen on your next upgrade.

In my Mac Pro, the processor is the limiting factor but I fly through my images in LR and opening/saving in PS is very very quick on an SSD. And now with CS6 you can continue to work on other images while PS is taking some time saving huge files. But as long as you use TheIncrediblyFastFormat (TIFF) and not PainfullySlowDigitalisation (PSD) there won't be much to long for.

just my 0.02€

selwin


----------



## DianeK (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Unfortunately a MacPro is simply beyond my financial resources. 
Diane


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2013)

Diane, Do not confuse Hyper-threading with MultiThreading. Hyper-threading is a process implemented at the OS level. And OSX will use it.  So apparently will PS if it is beneficial.  Hyper-threading can in some instances be slower.

Here is an Adobe response that I pulled from the Adobe forum:





> 2.Chris Cox,
> 
> 
> [URL="http://forums.adobe.com/thread/806048"]
> ...


----------



## DianeK (Oct 13, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Diane, Do not confuse Hyper-threading with MultiThreading. Hyper-threading is a process implemented at the OS level. And OSX will use it.  So apparently will PS if it is beneficial.  Hyper-threading can in some instances be slower.
> 
> Here is an Adobe response that I pulled from the Adobe forum:



Thanks Cletus.  I was reading concerns about the new iMac with i7 overheating compared to the i5 and was hoping to get the answer of "No, hyperthreading will be of no benefit with your Adobe products" 
Alas, the decision-making process continues....
Diane


----------

